
Google: "Software patents are bad, so we're accumulating lots of them" - shawndumas
http://www.marco.org/4389901283
======
mithaler
What exactly is he attacking Google for here?

Is it the fact that they're buying patents and feeding into a dysfunctional
system? He seems to acknowledge that Google needs a large patent portfolio in
order to defend itself from others, so it's probably not that. Or is it the
fact that Google appears to be hypocritical in its stance towards patents, by
taking actions which it could _theoretically_ use to attack underdogs that
can't defend themselves while claiming that they're just for their own
protection? If that is indeed what he's claiming, then until that _actually
happens_ , this is just FUD.

------
gglanzani
Generally it is very easy to attack big companies like Google, Microsoft,
Apple, etc.. However the recent change of direction[^1] that Google announced
for Android (or, Android source), should make everyone agree with Marco when
he says

>Sure. It’s in everyone’s best interest. Unless Google wants to sue _you_ , or
the vendor of a product you use, for patent infringement.

[^1]: Not that the change is bad per se: it could be very good for the end
user, which is now subject to the carrier will more than what he should.

~~~
sorbus
How does Google deciding to hold back on releasing the source code for a
tablet version of android until they merge it with the phone version have
anything to do with Google building up a larger patent portfolio, other than
that they're both things that people are getting irritated at Google about?
Really, I can't understand how you're connecting them, much less reaching the
conclusion that the former means that everyone needs to agree with a statement
about the latter.

~~~
gglanzani
They said that the definition of open means being able to use git with the
source code of Android. And freedom. This is no longer the case, they changed
direction. Now carriers need to talk to Rubin and tell him what their plans
are.

They said that they want to acquire patents to prevent companies to sue them.
Unless they change idea, as with the aforementioned.

Then you're right, everybody has to agree with part I cited from Marco, since
when they sue you, it's not in everyone's best interest. Everyone but you, at
least.

~~~
mithaler
> Now carriers need to talk to Rubin and tell him what their plans are.

That is not correct.

Carriers need to talk to Rubin and tell him what their plans are _in order to
gain early access to the source code_.

The source code will still be published into a public git repository, and
anyone, including carriers and manufacturers, can still acquire, modify,
redistribute and ship it from there.

------
ZeroGravitas
Even if Google turns evil, or goes bust in say 5 years time and sells these
patents to trolls, they'll still have taken these patents off the market for
that time period.

It's not something to celebrate, but it's a thin silver lining on the grey
cloud of patent insanity that hangs over the tech world.

Relatedly, I've realised that it's a shame that Google didn't adopt the motto
"At least we're better than Hitler and the Nazis". Then any random fanboy
troll unhappy with them offering too much competition for their favourite
corporation would have to say things like:

 _"Google is using this blog post to pre-spin their attempt to get a much
larger patent portfolio so we don’t all accuse them of trying to accumulate
too many patents, since that’s “worse than Hitler and the Nazis”"_

and then Godwin themselves.

------
alfredox
I think the article is more in the guise of: just buy the portfolio, and shut
up.

It's a fact that, in this messed up system, they need them in order to
succeed.

Now, if they can just stop pretending that they are in this business for us,
and not to make a profit, would be nice.

------
bep
Interesting non mention of Apple patents there

~~~
joshma
And why should he mention Apple? It's not like he's making a pro-patent
argument and just failing to address a huge counterexample. He's disagreeing
with Google's behavior - should he take the chance to bash every large company
other there?

------
vamsee
Yay. Gruber has competition.

~~~
vamsee
Yup, that downvote was predictable too :)

